# Englewood/Lemon Bay 5/9-5/11



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Me, my wife, and daughter headed down to Englewood for what is to be my last fishing trip for maybe the next year or so. I’m heading back to school and might not have any free time to get the skiff out again.

We stayed at a little resort called Buchan’s Landing, I chose it because of its protected marina, close boat ramp, and bait store right across the road. It worked out pretty well for us, but I’ll write a separate review on the place later. 

Weather conditions were mixed. It was sunny and beautiful, but it was also pretty windy. At one point we had to forget about fishing for an afternoon because the winds were steady at 15-20mph. My little skiff just isn’t suited for high winds and open waters. The area we explored was easy to navigate, we kept hearing warnings of shallow water from locals, but compared to Tampa Bay this was nothing. 

As you can see from the map we made our way around a bit despite the wind. We traveled about 27 miles by water in the 3 days, as far south as stump pass, and not more than a ¼ mile north of our resort. As soon as we got there my live well pump fried! Not a fun start, but my recirculating pump still worked so we made due and the shrimp didn’t seem to mind.

Tides didn’t seem to matter as long as water was moving a bit. Mullet were everywhere which is always a good sign, and the very first cast produced a decent trout. We fished all over the area, but we were unable to find any real action near the pass. Everything we caught we found on the flats. And surprisingly the flats right near the resort were the most productive. 

Between the 3 days we might have really fished for about 8 hours total. Our tally was 13 trout, 5 lady fish, a few jacks, a few baby grouper, and a ton of pins. Best fish was a 20.5” trout, almost all the trout were keepers, but we only took 4. 

I have to say that outside of the fishing we found amazing food everywhere we went. My wife treated me to a place called Howard’s were we had some of the best ever crab legs, stuffed lobster, and seafood bisque. All of the smaller waterside restaurants we went to had good food as well, Like Zekes at the marina just to the north of Buchan’s Landing, and Stump Pass grill at marker 17a. The best lunch spot was cedar reef fish camp in Venice, that we stumbled upon while traveling home, the lobster dip and gouda burger were awesome!


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice report. I will be staying down near Stump Pass this weekend. Can't wait!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where are you staying? Wanna B's Inn?


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

yep, right on the water


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We went over and looked at their rooms. Most of them have been renovated and look awesome. That's the next stop for us down there, maybe later this year. Have fun!


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

We have stayed at Buchans for years when we fish that country. Cindy and Taylor run a very clean operation and are accommodating.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree, I don't have many complaints about it and would stay there again. However it was, and will always be, a family vacation. That being said my wife would like some place either within walking distance to the beach, or with a pool, so we will try Wanna B's next since they have both.


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

Aside from the constant wind, an outboard that would not idle well, often die during docking maneuvers (ran perfectly the week before the trip :-/) and some very nice, but late night partier neighbors, the weekend vacation was great.  Snook and trout were landed.  The hotel itself and the staff were awesome.  It was just a fish, bbq, beer, sleep, fish, fish, fish weekend with no kids.  If wifey and my daughter were with me the neighbors would have been an issue.  

First night, A local fish guide was doing a show at the docks, free lures (nice Heddon spook Jr. for me) and free burgers/ hot dogs.  Clean rooms, hot shower, and everything worked in the room, we stayed at Manatee Manor building, on the bay side with the boat just feet from the slider door.  There are two pools.  It should be good for wife and kids, it's not a Sheridon, but it's a good older Florida Beachstyle hotel, actually several hotels and houses under one management.  And Flounder's up the street was excellent food.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We were going to stop at flounders after checking out wanna b's, but decided to keep going. Not sure when we will be able to go, but I'm looking forward to the next trip.


----------

